# Craigslist New Braunfels - Anyone know when Char-Broil took over making these?



## pintobean (Aug 4, 2011)

I am looking at picking this smoker up to have a second smoker. Worth it?

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/spo/2515116476.html

I am not going to pay that ($140) if it's the Char-broil bastardized version, but if it's the original New Braunfels with the thick steel construction, is this worth it? It's hard to tell from the picture, but the logo on the front does not appear to be a Char-broil logo. I have a call in to the guy, so we'll see what he says.


----------



## pintobean (Aug 4, 2011)

talked to the guy, a little more info...he says he's owned it 5-6 years, and his buddy owned it before him. When did Char-broil take over making these?


----------



## michael ark (Aug 4, 2011)

It won't be their long if it's not rusted out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2011)

From the photo, it looks like a good deal.


----------



## roller (Aug 4, 2011)

I have one of those...paid 150.00 new at Lowes never use it anymore but need to. I have done alot of smoking in it..Thinking about converting it over to electric..


----------



## venture (Aug 4, 2011)

Char Broil is a W.C. Bradley Company holding.  In 1997 Char Broil acquired New Braunfels.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## venture (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry for the double post.  In 1998 New Braunfels acquired the Oklahoma Joe's brand.  Keeping all these mergers and acquisitions straight is almost as hard as figuring out who makes the food we eat.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pintobean (Aug 5, 2011)

Venture said:


> Sorry for the double post.  In 1998 New Braunfels acquired the Oklahoma Joe's brand.  Keeping all these mergers and acquisitions straight is almost as hard as figuring out who makes the food we eat.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Thanks, so I'm hoping this thing is at least 13 years old then. Going to try to check it out this weekend.


----------



## lovinspoonful (Aug 5, 2011)

The original Bandera smokers from New Braunfels were not super thick metal but they were well made and worked really well. A friend of mine had one and cranked out a lot of great smokes from it. I'd be more concerned with what kind of shape it's in and whether it's been well cared for.

I'm going to hazard a guess and say that if it has the New Braunfels logo on it, then it's original construction. Char Broil started slapping their own logo on them at some point and that's likely when the fabrication changed.


----------



## pintobean (Aug 5, 2011)

LovinSpoonful said:


> The original Bandera smokers from New Braunfels were not super thick metal but they were well made and worked really well. A friend of mine had one and cranked out a lot of great smokes from it. I'd be more concerned with what kind of shape it's in and whether it's been well cared for.
> 
> I'm going to hazard a guess and say that if it has the New Braunfels logo on it, then it's original construction. Char Broil started slapping their own logo on them at some point and that's likely when the fabrication changed.


Thanks for the info, I'm pretty sure it has the original logo on it. I guess I will have to just see how much rust there is. The guy claims he oiled it up every year, so we'l see.


----------



## marn35 (Aug 13, 2011)

thanks for your responses.


----------

